

Show HN: Cool Halloween MailChimp Login - dawie
https://login.mailchimp.com/

======
duck
Yeah, as I was publishing my Hacker Newsletter last night and it took me by
surprise.

------
dholowiski
Cool! The mobile version is just the normal login though. At least they have a
link to the standard version.

